# Got my LSoC Hack working!



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

After a lot of stress, 2 computers and ripped out hair, I finally got my Mr. Christmas Light and Sounds of Christmas unit hacked and responding to control from Vixen. Here is a little clip of it work, just rotating between some candle lights.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your premature hair loss, Rob

How will you be using the hack for your haunt?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Yes I will. I've gotten quite a few songs sequenced and have expanded (in theory) to 12 channels. Possibly 14, but we'll have to wait and see on that...


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Picked up my new 8-Channel relay board I got from Hong Kong. Cost almost as much to ship the darned thing as it was to order. Between this and the 6-channels from the Mr. Christmas box, I now have 14 channels available for my Halloween light show. I saw this morning that the 4-channel relay board I ordered from eBay arrived in a post-office point at 3am this morning, so I might have it by Wedsday, putting my up to a total of 18 channels.










I can either control 12 channels via my parallel port of the computer, with the other 6 controlled by my Arduino Uno microcontroller, or vice versa. Max the arduino can control is 14, and max the parallel port can control is 12. My Mr. Christmas box will receive 6 channels of data, but I have 8 data lines going to it (I run 4 data lines per network jack, so I had 2 left over). I might be able to rig up 2 more channels so that the Mr. Christcas will take in 8 channels total, but that might be pushing things.

Now, of course, all those Vixen sequences I did for 12 channels will have to be re-done for 14, 18 or even 20 channels!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I've just about finished the frame for my Halloween face, who, once loaded with lights, will be singing along merrily the weekend before and during Halloween. This thing will be holding about 800 or so lights, so I need to make it sturdy.









_This is the frame of my Singing Halloween face light show. There are 5 positions for the mouth._









_Here is a little animated GIF file showing the channels for the Halloween Face_


----------

